# What to use for siding on a fish house



## EsoxPirate

I have a fish house that needs new sidding. the current sidding is 3/8" press board that has been takignsome wind damage the past years. What does one use to replace it. I'm lookign for cheap and light material.

Any advise?

Esox


----------



## dblkluk

metal..pole barn style.


----------



## mooseisneverin

Pole barn siding is the only way to go. Don't need to put any backer board with it either. Way more light weight! The ribs in the metal gives it the strength.


----------



## harryo

I have .040 thick smooth aluminum cargo siding that is 4' x 8' sheets. Its alot lighter then pole barn steel. Its just as stong , it won't rust if you scratch it, and its easier to work with. It only cost me $700 to do a 8' x 16' fish house.


----------



## dblkluk

Heres a breakdown of Steel vs Aluminum

Steel
Pros..
Very strong and durable 
Inexpensive
Easy to find (home improvement stores, lumber yards)

Cons..
Heavier than aluminum
Tougher to work with than aluminum

Aluminum
Pros...
Lightweight
Clean looking
Easy to work with

Cons..
Expensive
Much less durable (Will dent easily when piling snow/ice around it)


----------



## mnhunter3815

i built a 8x16 i went with prorib siding.its a little expensive but it was well worth it.cost me $572


----------



## harryo

Aluminum will not rust! I have .040 aluminum from www.fishhousesupply.com and the stuff is so strong you can't dent it!


----------



## Springer

You can go to any heating company for .040 metal.

We have it here at GF Glass & Paint. 
Let me know what color you want and how many sheet and I can get you a price.


----------

